# Text Messaging issues in MIUI v4 7.6



## pmbasehore (Jun 30, 2012)

Guys, this is kind of strange. I'm running MIUI V4 7.6. Occasionally, with no pattern I can find, my messaging app just stops. It goes blank, like I haven't ever sent a text. If I try to send one, it force closes. It keeps doing this until I reboot my phone. Any messages I receive during this time never actually show up.

I've tried clearing my caches, and it hasn't done it since, but that's only been a day ago so I'm not convinced it actually fixed anything. I've also tried GO SMS in case it was something app-specific with no luck. Do you guys have any other ideas?

Thanks!


----------

